# Something to Learn With



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Vortex Generators?!

A Tune, E85 or Meth Injection, Full exhaust, valve springs, and a BIGGER turbo will do the trick.


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

JLL said:


> Vortex Generators?!
> a BIGGER turbo


Yes Vortex Generator, it mixes the boundary layer with non boundary layer air to prevent flow separation.
Also its kinda hard to put on a bigger turbo when you don't have one at all.

This post was made by 1.8L Gang.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Put one on 😃 Racing is better with forced induction.


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

JLL said:


> Put one on 😃 Racing is better with forced induction.


Oh definitely, just need to find one. There is a guy that is turbocharging one. Gonna see how that goes first. Then I will start sourcing my parts and stuff.


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

Well just priced an Exhaust modification... straight pipe or resonator delete... decisions decision


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

What would be the affects of straight piping the 1.8L? I think the Cats would provide enough back pressure for scavenging. But would it be enough to make the engine run efficently?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't know specifically about the 1.8L, however I had a 2.2L Cobalt that I drove for 10 year with many different variations of exhaust modifications. I found the best combination for sound and performance, was 2.25" piping, high flow aftermarket cat (no emissions testing where I live), 1 resonator, and a high flow muffler.

If you reduce your back pressure too much on a N/A low end torque will suffer.


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

JLL said:


> If you reduce your back pressure too much on a N/A low end torque will suffer.


Yeah I know about that, I am trying to do something a little cheap. Basically on the budget of a minimum wage job LOL Thats actually the reason I want to do a Straight Pipe instead of the Resonator delete.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Trust me on this one, the best modification to do when money is tight is.....NOTHING. Especially if your car is your daily driver, older and/or higher mileage. From my experience: Once you start modding, something will break. Requiring a repair. Which will cost more money to bring it back up to par. If the money isn't there when you need it, you're in trouble.


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

True...


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

I need to figure out how to calculate the Reynolds number of the car... These vortex generators are going to be the death of me...


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

So a friend of mine and I decided that when summer finally rolls back around we would take cars up to Deals Gap, North Carolina and run the Tail of the Dragon. I am wanting to get some more grip out of my Cruze before I go. I have already found some Performance All Seasons. Thing is that I currently run 215/60R16 but I know the 2LT runs 225/50R17. I was wondering if the rims from the 2LT would fit my LS if so I will probably just keep those.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I was just seeing if you were still trying to race the cruze?


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

shimmy816 said:


> I was just seeing if you were still trying to race the cruze?


Not anymore really, still something I would love to try just don't have the time anymore.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CCruze14 said:


> So a friend of mine and I decided that when summer finally rolls back around we would take cars up to Deals Gap, North Carolina and run the Tail of the Dragon. I am wanting to get some more grip out of my Cruze before I go. I have already found some Performance All Seasons. Thing is that I currently run 215/60R16 but I know the 2LT runs 225/50R17. I was wondering if the rims from the 2LT would fit my LS if so I will probably just keep those.


Yes they will.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

k... if you do I am actually tracking one currently.. look up my racing a diesel cruze post.. I can help you get on track for real. Look up national auto sport association HPDE.. there will probably be something close to you... what region are you. That would be awesome if you were mid atlantic


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CCruze14 said:


> Oh definitely, just need to find one. There is a guy that is turbocharging one. Gonna see how that goes first. Then I will start sourcing my parts and stuff.


*Project 1.8 Turbo (Turdbo)*

*My Holden Cruze 1.8 Turbo Project!*


----------

